# Correct engine oil



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Speedbuff said:


> I am in the process of buying a 2015 cruse td it has just over 105000 kilometers on it . The owner says its due for a oil change which I would like to do . What is the requirement as far as the oil and filter go? Sorry I am a newby at this but looking forward to doing some repair work to this little car to whip it back into shape


I use a Pennzoil Euro 5-30 oil. Its a DEXOS 2 oil that priced right at Walmart. 
Are you aware that it is recommended that the timing belt is changed at 100,000 miles? Its pretty pricey (about $1,000) if done at a dealer. You might want to factor that into the purchase price.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

mkohan said:


> I use a Pennzoil Euro 5-30 oil. Its a DEXOS 2 oil that priced right at Walmart.
> Are you aware that it is recommended that the timing belt is changed at 100,000 miles? Its pretty pricey (about $1,000) if done at a dealer. You might want to factor that into the purchase price.


The OP said he's at 105,000 *kilometers. *(S)he still has 35,000 miles or so until the timing belt change.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you for the relplies . I am a former gm tech and intend to do the belt myself when it is due . I have been out of the gm world since they restructured in the 2010 model year when the guy I worked for lost the franshise. Hopefully not too many special tools are required for this task lol


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Speedbuff said:


> I am in the process of buying a 2015 cruse td it has just over 105000 kilometers on it . The owner says its due for a oil change which I would like to do . What is the requirement as far as the oil and filter go? Sorry I am a newby at this but looking forward to doing some repair work to this little car to whip it back into shape


You can get dexos 2, Penzoil Platinum Euro L 5w-30 at Canadian Tire often on sale for around $32/ 5L jug. Which 1 is enough for a change. 

I still have 3 AC Delco oil filters from my 2014 TD cruze I need to get rid of too...


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> You can get dexos 2, Penzoil Platinum Euro L 5w-30 at Canadian Tire often on sale for around $32/ 5L jug. Which 1 is enough for a change.
> 
> I still have 3 AC Delco oil filters from my 2014 TD cruze I need to get rid of too...


I might be interested in the oil filters but I live in the US. 16428 if you want to run a shipping quote and give me a price


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I might be interested in the oil filters but I live in the US. 16428 if you want to run a shipping quote and give me a price


Ok I will run a quote for shipping and get back. Probably be fairly high though, shipping cross boarder is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Speedbuff said:


> I am in the process of buying a 2015 cruse td it has just over 105000 kilometers on it . The owner says its due for a oil change which I would like to do . What is the requirement as far as the oil and filter go? Sorry I am a newby at this but looking forward to doing some repair work to this little car to whip it back into shape


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> Thank you for the relplies . I am a former gm tech and intend to do the belt myself when it is due . I have been out of the gm world since they restructured in the 2010 model year when the guy I worked for lost the franshise. Hopefully not too many special tools are required for this task lol












You are a former GM tech and plan on doing your own timing belt but don't know how to find what the correct oil is?


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Dude I have just bought this thing been out since 2010 and this is a european diesel introduced 4 years after I left .The whole cruze is something I have never turned a wrench on . I havent even seen the owners manual yet. If it was a pick up truck with a duramax I would feel right at home with it. 
If you think the diesel in the 2014 or 2015 cruze shares its roots with something built in north america pre bankrupcy pls enlighten me ? I am sure a regular cruze wouldnt be much of a change from what I used to work on. I am just trying to get up to speed on this little diesel. I am not afraid to ask there seems to be lots of knowledge on this board. Even when talking to a few of the techs I used to work with that are still with gm their knowledge is somewhat limited . They all mentiomed the same issues overal great little car with some after treatment system issues as well the def system problems. 
Not enough of them outhere but the ones they have are fairly trouble free. Since the engine is a german/italian product to the best of my knowledge and not north american to the best of my kmowledge I suspected perhaps it had oil requirements like the volkswagen as it comes from the same market.
Sorry if I asked what obviously seemed like stupid question to you or maybe I read too much into that?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> Dude I have just bought this thing been out since 2010 and this is a european diesel introduced 4 years after I left .The whole cruze is something I have never turned a wrench on . I havent even seen the owners manual yet. If it was a pick up truck with a duramax I would feel right at home with it.
> If you think the diesel in the 2014 or 2015 cruze shares its roots with something built in north america pre bankrupcy pls enlighten me ? I am sure a regular cruze wouldnt be much of a change from what I used to work on. I am just trying to get up to speed on this little diesel. I am not afraid to ask there seems to be lots of knowledge on this board. Even when talking to a few of the techs I used to work with that are still with gm their knowledge is somewhat limited . They all mentiomed the same issues overal great little car with some after treatment system issues as well the def system problems.
> Not enough of them outhere but the ones they have are fairly trouble free. Since the engine is a german/italian product to the best of my knowledge and not north american to the best of my kmowledge I suspected perhaps it had oil requirements like the volkswagen as it comes from the same market.
> Sorry if I asked what obviously seemed like stupid question to you or maybe I read too much into that?


I would imagine the owner's manual might tell you about the oil....

If you don't have one you can look it up in the Chevrolet Owner's center.

Also the LUJ, aka the 1.4L turbocharged engine in the 1st generation Cruze, was designed in Europe as well.  Almost every fastner is a Torx bolt or External Torx bolt.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You know, it’s printed on the engine oil filler cap. Something that GM has been doing for nearly 30 years.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Man, a lot of salty people on here. I guess some people just wanna prove they're smarter than an engineer.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

kbarzo said:


> Man, a lot of salty people on here. I guess some people just wanna prove they're smarter than an engineer.


I studied engineering at Purdue University.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry I obviously didnt make myself clear. What I was reffering to was the minimum waranty requirements for the oil or the waranty spec it has to meet or exceed sorry for the confusion !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Speedbuff said:


> Sorry I obviously didnt make myself clear. What I was reffering to was the minimum waranty requirements for the oil or the waranty spec it has to meet or exceed sorry for the confusion !


Again, in keeping with longstanding practice, the oil requirements are printed on the oil filler cap: *5W30 dexos2*


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

To be fair, the manual does say an ACEA C3 compatible oil of 0w-30 or 5w-30 or Dexos2 of 0w-30 or 5w-30 can be used as well. I would assume since it's in the manual that it would still cover under warranty if you used them.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Acea c3 is whay I was looking gor as I said its not home yet thank you very much


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

JLL said:


> I studied engineering at Purdue University.


Well, good for you.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> Acea c3 is whay I was looking gor as I said its not home yet thank you very much


I use to run ACEA C3 oil before Dexos 2 was available from Wal-Mart. No DPF issues at all. The last 2 winters I also ran ACEA C3 oil 0w-30.


----------

